# Best CO2 atomizer / reactor?



## Aeropars (11 Jul 2014)

Hi All,

I have 180l tank with an Eheim Pro 3 2028... lots of flow!
I'm currently using a 3 year old Up aqua Super Atomizer. I cant seem to find any links for these any more so assume they are end of life. A similar looking one is here:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Super-co2-d...957?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item41740eb065

It looks like this however the ceramic cylinder is not in-line as this on this. Its a smaller and to the left so the water ends up in the chamber and swirls around. Problem is, it build up gas very quickly and i don't seem to get great CO2 infusion without the filter spluttering out bubbles every few seconds. It gets noisy and irritating so I'm in the market for something better.

Can anyone recommend something which keeps bubbles to a minimum but offers great infusion?


----------



## GHNelson (11 Jul 2014)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-UP-aq...UK_Pet_Supplies_Fish&var=&hash=item2ec749498b
Put the UP atomiser on the outlet side of the filter tube....it needs approx 2 bar to run properly.
Have you tried cleaning it ...in bleach?
hoggie


----------



## NattyAntlers (11 Jul 2014)

Just switched from a Fluval diffuser to this inline one unfortunately only 12/16 left

http://www.co2art.co.uk/collections...ine-co2-atomizer-diffuser-system-12-16mm-hose

Have to say the bubbles are so much smaller than the Fluval and so far it working very well, it may be a bit more expensive but no chance of any import VAT or fee from Royal mail as the one hoggie links to is just over the £15 limit although the chance of that will probably be slim and you will be supporting a site sponsor with co2art.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (11 Jul 2014)

Come on people, reactors are the future 
How many threads do we see with reactor issues? None
Inline issues? Almost daily.

Just saying.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tim (11 Jul 2014)

Iain Sutherland said:


> Come on people, reactors are the future
> How many threads do we see with reactor issues? None
> Inline issues? Almost daily.
> 
> ...


Which reactor would you recommend Iain, I'm thinking of trying a reactor on my 3ft tank next scape, consistent co2 has always been elusive using an atomiser in this tank.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (11 Jul 2014)

ive done diy tim and it worked well just it was hard to clean etc, cant go wrong with the AM1000 it just works well (empty).

Reactors are so much easier to manage over diffusers, especially in big tanks IME


----------



## DrRob (11 Jul 2014)

I'll second the reactor option. Never had a problem with a reactor except for when I dropped a cylinder on one and broke a hose barb off it. I can't imagine a diffuser would have survived the same treatment either.

As said, they also DIY easily.


----------



## NattyAntlers (13 Jul 2014)

Iain Sutherland said:


> Come on people, reactors are the future
> How many threads do we see with reactor issues? None
> Inline issues? Almost daily.
> 
> ...



And how many people run inline and how many different types are there compared to people running reactors and almost daily, dont think so.
Anyway horses for courses.


----------



## Tim Harrison (13 Jul 2014)

I use an original Up atomizer, it's ok but a PITA to maintain...I think I might be inclined to go with a reactor in future.

Foxfish it the go to man with regards reactors - here's his DIY thread http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/high-flow-diy-reactor-now-with-video.23337/


----------



## Adam humphries (14 Jul 2014)

Very interesting discussion as I'm looking for my first co2 setup which way to go?


----------



## Alastair (14 Jul 2014)

Reactors all the way for me. My diy reactors work perfectly and no bubbles at all. 
After having found a binder that allows pvc to acrylic I also have a clear reactor now which allows me to see what's going on 

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sacha (14 Jul 2014)

I don't understand why no- one makes any decent reactors? Apparently the Sera ones are useless. I'm not going to build this DIY. I dont fancy draining my tank onto the carpet.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (14 Jul 2014)

Sacha said:


> I don't understand why no- one makes any decent reactors?


 Aqua medic 1000


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 13r0wn7 (14 Jul 2014)

I agree Sacha specially for 16/22 connection. Also what I have read you loose a lot of flow. 
Suppose there's pros and cons and either the inline atomizer and the reactor it's just deciding which pros and cons you prefer.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceg4048 (14 Jul 2014)

Sacha said:


> I don't understand why no- one makes any decent reactors?


Many people make excellent reactors. They are called "your filter".
More importantly, they come with no additional cost.

Cheers,


----------



## 13r0wn7 (14 Jul 2014)

I use my own filter with my atomizer on the intake it does burp quite alot but seems to knock the ph down fine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

